# Contour Camera Parts



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Try ebay, there are kits with multiple replacement lenses available. Not cheap but you can also get more narrow angle lenses in the same pack.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea, it's just painful spending $50+ for a full lens when I just need the piece of plastic that covers it, especially when I know it was available 2-3months ago for $5. I've tried reaching out to some of the companies selling aftermarket Contour stuff on ebay/amazon to see if they have any of these. I'll probably just end up picking up a new camera this year.


----------

